# Smoked jerk chicken



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got her seasoned up and her guts are scrambled with onion and garlic...going on the egg at lunchtime. Will update--

Mike


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks good


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

She is on...doing some corn bread and mustard greens later....


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

looks good Mike...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This girl is getting happy---


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lol, thanks for the assist! Bird is done, corn bread and greens are cookin!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh daddy--


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yessir!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

oh yeah! looks great...thanks...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang rite, lookinn goood!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That could hurt you good looking food layout


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

How was it brotha?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

It all turned out great--Corn bread on the egg is really good.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice man! I need an egg BAD!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great Mike!!


----------

